# Wanted: Sulcata in the Philippines



## The Jack Frost

I am excited to own my very first tort. I have already been imagining holding a baby sulcata in my hand.

Please help me find one in my country - the Philippines.

P.S. I am from Cebu City, Philippines.

Thanks!


----------



## kalboako

The Jack Frost said:


> I am excited to own my very first tort. I have already been imagining holding a baby sulcata in my hand.
> 
> Please help me find one in my country - the Philippines.
> 
> P.S. I am from Cebu City, Philippines.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello nkahanap k.n b ng tortoise? May mga breeder ng tortoise jan sa cebu.. Im from manila may nkausp ko jan sa cebu text me 09433583161..


----------



## The Jack Frost

@kalboako

I got one last October already but I got him/her from Manila.

Thanks!


----------



## kalboako

Hello thats good.. Where in manila? Can u refer mo.. Im looking one for my friend  let me know thanks..


----------



## paoloumpa

The Jack Frost said:


> @kalboako
> 
> I got one last October already but I got him/her from Manila.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey man! Where did you buy your tortoise? I'm also from Manila, looking for one as well!

Thanks!


----------



## The Jack Frost

Hey @kalboako and @paoloumpa try joining the Philippine Tortoise Entusiasts FB group and you can PM members there since majority are from Manila. Selling/trading are prohibited in the wall posts.


----------



## paoloumpa

The Jack Frost said:


> Hey @kalboako and @paoloumpa try joining the Philippine Tortoise Entusiasts FB group and you can PM members there since majority are from Manila. Selling/trading are prohibited in the wall posts.



Can't find it sir  link please?


----------



## Yvonne G

https://www.facebook.com/philippinetortoiseenthusiasts


----------



## paoloumpa

Yvonne G said:


> https://www.facebook.com/philippinetortoiseenthusiasts


But that's a page right? Anyway, thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G

I see what you mean. It doesn't look like you can join and be a part of the group from that page. Sorry, I can't find anything else on it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's another one. I don't know if its a different group or the same one:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/549671525082059/


----------



## MauiBalintag

The Jack Frost said:


> @kalboako
> 
> I got one last October already but I got him/her from Manila.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there JackFrost. Im from Cebu too. Got my sulcata this Dec. lang. also from Manila.. u know of any local breeder or keeper here in Cebu where we can share ideas, experience.. and etc.?


----------



## The Jack Frost

Hi, I do not know of any local breeder or keeper. I know there are online/FB groups who are active keepers who also willingly share their expertise. From whom did you buy yours?


----------



## MauiBalintag

i bought if from Jet Silog in Manila.. then have it shipped to Cebu


----------



## Baader

MauiBalintag said:


> Hi there JackFrost. Im from Cebu too. Got my sulcata this Dec. lang. also from Manila.. u know of any local breeder or keeper here in Cebu where we can share ideas, experience.. and etc.?



sir, hello po. can you please tell me of anyone from cebu who sells tortoise? thanks..


----------



## miyagi

kalboako said:


> Hello nkahanap k.n b ng tortoise? May mga breeder ng tortoise jan sa cebu.. Im from manila may nkausp ko jan sa cebu text me 09433583161..



im also from cebu city sir and would like a tortoise. are you still available? thanks


----------

